# Intel GMA HD QM57/QS57 xorg drivers



## cd (Oct 16, 2010)

Hello! Anyone got this card working on FreeBSD? I have to use VESA driver, but this card is already working with acceleration on Linux Ubuntu Xorg...

I am using driver version 2.7.1_3. Would this work on 2.9?


----------



## adamk (Oct 17, 2010)

The Xorg intel driver is essentially dead on FreeBSD, unfortunately.  Without KMS, newer versions just will not work.

Adam


----------



## cd (Oct 17, 2010)

I have tried to use some source code hack on my 8.1-RELEASE with xf86-video-intel 2.7.1 driver version so the driver could at least recognize the card. I saw that previous Qxx chips were supported so this might work... so the card was recognized but no output device could be detected and used for display. I have tried to use some voodoo with the configuration but it didn't work neither, however Ive found some information [1] about similar problems with 2.7 drivers that might lead to conclusion that is is buggy..?

There goes the test patch: http://pastebin.ca/1965045
There goes the Xorg.log: http://pastebin.ca/1965049

So in one word - until Kernel Mode Support is ready we have to use VESA driver?


[1] http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-496580.html


----------

